# Great places to see



## johnnyP (Apr 12, 2011)

I am taking a looooong trip from NY state to southern california and back next year. Any suggestions as to great sites to see along this route. Do not need campsites for this trip, just memerable places.
Thanks, JohnnyP.


----------



## krsmitty (Apr 13, 2011)

Re: Great places to see

We took a trip out West back in 2007; FL to Reno, NV. We stopped at The Painted Desert, Grand Canyon, Las Vegas, Reno (trips to Lake Tahoe, Virginia City), Yellowstone, Mt. Rushmore.


----------



## vanole (Apr 13, 2011)

Re: Great places to see

I think Loretto Chapel is a great place to see.

Jeff


----------



## krsmitty (Apr 13, 2011)

Re: Great places to see



> vanole - 4/13/2011  8:24 AM
> 
> I think Loretto Chapel is a great place to see.
> 
> Jeff



Thanks Jeff...completely forgot about that. We did stop there also... Albuquerque


----------



## vanole (Apr 13, 2011)

Re: Great places to see

Also would be remiss for not saying visit the best duty station I ever had in my 32 years in the Navy "USS Midway" museum in San Diego.  Lots of history in regard to that ship.

Also a nice place to R&R in California is Warner Springs Ranch close to Mt Palomar Observatory.  Actually close to alot of neat things.  My uncle lives in Warner Springs we had a family renunion their (ranch) a couple of years ago had a great time be forewarned no TV's or Phones which I loved and kids hated.

Jeff


----------



## LEN (Apr 13, 2011)

Re: Great places to see

Give us the time of year so we don't send you into an oven or freezer.

LEN


----------



## keithb (Apr 13, 2011)

RE: Great places to see

In Utah: Arches Nat. Park, Canyonlands Nat. Park, Capital Reef, Bryce, Zion
In Arizona: Monument Valley,  Grand Canyon
In Ca.:  Yosemite, Sequoia Nat. Park, Pac. Coast Hwy, Joshua Tree, Death Valley


----------



## johnnyP (Apr 14, 2011)

RE: Great places to see

Thanks Guys for the great ideas. To Len, we will be leaving the NE at the beginning of June, will be in S.Calif mid June and home again early July.       Thanks again, JohnnyP

24' Fleetwood Dakota Featherlite
Dodge Dakota 5.2 L
(not towing for this trip)


----------



## LEN (Apr 14, 2011)

Re: Great places to see

With June July in mind, Think I would go to the north for the national parks, then swing down the coast of Wa Or Ca, then on the return stay kinda north central for the national parks. Driving straight through to the western parks as a shorter trip could be made later nearer NY. WOW just reread the OP 4-5 weeks 300 miles a day 20 days driving, 15 days for sightseeing, very fast pace. And remember its two nights in a stop to see one days sights.

LEN


----------

